# قياسات صلادة المعادن (Hardness)



## شاكر محمود تركي (12 سبتمبر 2014)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء يرجى لفائدة جميع المهندسين والعاملين في مجال التفتيش الهندسي ذكر قياسات ومقادير الصلادة (Hardness) للمعادن المختلفة المستعملة في المجالات الصناعية ويا حبذا لو ذكر هذا الموضوع في جدول مناسبة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*Hardness test*

What is Hardness
Hardness is the property of a material that enables it to resist plastic deformation, usually by penetration. However, the term hardness may also refer to resistance to bending, scratching, abrasion or cutting​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*فحص الشد **The Tension Test *ان فحص الشد الهندسي يستعمل بشكل واسع لتهيئة معلومات عن التصاميم الاساسية في مقاومة المواد وكذلك يستخدم في فحص قبول لمواصفات المواد في فحص الشد تعريض العينة لقوة شد احادية المحور متزايدة باستمرار بينما يلاحظ في الوقت نفسه استطالة العينة .*تشويه الشد للمعدن المطيلي **Tensile Deformation Of Ductile Metal *ان المعطيات الاساسية للصفات الميكانيكية للمعدن المطيلي يمكن الحصول عليها من الشد ، من خلال استخدام عينة مصممة بشكل مناسب وتعرض الى حمل محوري متزايد حتى الكسر ، يقاس الحمل والاستطالة Elongation في فترات زمنية متعاقبة خلال الاختيار ويعبر عنهما بمتوسط الاجهاد والانفعال حسب المعادلات .ان المعلومات الحاصلة من اختيار الشد عادة تمثل الرسم البياني للاجهاد – الانفعال . الشكل التالي يوضح منحني الاجهاد – الانفعال النموذجي لمعدن مثل الالمنيوم او النحاس ،ان الجزء الخطي الاول من المنحني OA هو منطقة المرونة التي ينطبق عليها قانون هوك . النقطة A هي حد المرونة ، تعرف كأكبر اجهاد يستطيع المعدن تحمله بدون ان يظهر عليه انفعال ثابت Permanent Strain عندما يزال الحمل . ان تعين حد المرونة عملا شاقا نوعا ما ويعتمد على حساسية اجهزة القياس للانفعال ، ولهذه الاسباب غالبا ما يحل محله حد التناسب Proportional Limit ، النقطة . ان حد التناسب هو الاجهاد الذي عنده ينحرف منحني الاجهاد – الانفعال عن الخط المستقيم ، ميل منحني الاجهاد – الانفعال في هذه النقطة هو ماعامل المرونة Modulus Of Elasticity وفي الاغراض الهندسية يوصف حد السلوك المرن باستخدام مقاومة الخضوع Strength Yield ، النقطة B . مقاومة الخضوع تعرف بانها الجهاد الذي ينتج منه كمية ضغيرة من التشويه الثابت ، عموما تساوي الانفعال مقداره 0.002 في الشكل التالي يوضح الانفعال الثابت .
 يوضح الشد النموذجي للاجهاد- الانفعالاو الازاحة هة oc التشويه اللدن يبدأ عندما تجتاز حد المرونة . كلما زاد التشويه الللدن للعينة اصبح المعدن اكثر متانة ( تصليد انفعالي Strain – Harding ) ولهذا يزداد الحمل المطلوب لاستطالة العينة مع زيادة الانفعال ، ان اقصى حمل مقسم على المساحة الاصلية للعينة هو مقاومة الشد القصوى Ultimate Tensile Strength . بالنسبة للمعادن المطيلي فان قطر العينة يبدأ بالنقصان بسرعة بعد اقصى حمل ، ولهذا فان الحمل المطلوب لكي يستمر التشويه يتحدد بشكل عمودي حتى تنكسر العينة .بما ان متوسط الاجهاد يعتمد على المساحة الاصلية للعينة فانه كذلك يتناقص مع الحمل الاعظم حتى تنكسر .*ما هي مكونات الفشل ** What Constitutes Failure* قد تفشل اجزاء الهيكل المهمة واجزاء الماكنة في اداء وظيفتها في ثلاث حالات1. زيادة التشويه المرن2. الخضوع ، او الزيادة التشويه الللدن3. الكسر*فحص الصلادة** The Hardness Test * ان صلادة المادة معرفة بشكل غير دقيق بحيث انها تمتلك عدة معاني اعتمادا على خبرة الشخص . وتوجد ثلاث طرق عامة لقياسات الصلادة اعتمادا على الاسلوب الذي يجري قياسها به . وهذه الطرق هي :1. صلادة الخدش Scratch Hardness2. صلادة الاثر Identation Hardness3. صلادة الارتداد او الديناميكية Rebound or Dynamic Hardness . ان صلادة الاثر هي المهمة هندسيا للمعدن .4. ان صلادة الخدش مهمة للمختصين في علم المواد Mineralogists . فبقياس هذه الصلادة ، تقيم المواد المختلفة اعتمادا على قابلية خدش الواحدة للأخرى . وتقاس صلادة الخدش استنادا على مقياس موهس Mohs . ويتكون هذا المقياس من 10 مواد قياسية مرتبة بالتسلسل اعتمادا على قابليتها للتخدش . والمادة الاكثر ليونة في هذا المقياس هي مادة الطلق Talc ( صلادة خدش) ، بينما يملك الماس صلادة رقم 10 . ويملك اظفر الاصبع صلادة رقم 2 . والنحاس الملدن 3 ، وصلادة المارتنسايت 7 . ومقياس موهس لايلائم المعادن لان الفواصل بينها صغيرة في مدى الصلادة العالية . ومعظم المعادن الصلدة تقع في مقياس موهس للصلادة ضمن مدى 4 الى 8 . ويوجد فحص اخر لصلادة الخدش يقيس عمق او عرضالخدش الناتج من تحريك ماس مستدق على سطح تحت تأثير ثقل معين . وهذه الطريقة مفيدة لقياس الصلادة النسبية للمكونات الدقيقة ، ولكنها لاتكون ملائمة للقياسات العالية الدقة واعادة التكرار . وفي قياسات الصلادة الدداينميكية ، ويسقط المؤثر Indenter على سطح المعدن وتعبر عن الصلادة كطاقة صدمية ويعد سلرسكوب شور Scelerscope Shore احد فاحصات الصلاد الداينميكية المألوفة ، ويقيس الصلادة اعتمادا على ارتفاع الارتداء للمؤثر .*صلادة برينل **Brinell Hardness *ان الطريقة الاولى المقبولة والقياسية لفحص صلادة الاثر اقترحها جي . اي .برينل J . A . Brinell في عام 1900 – ويتضمن فحص صلادة برينل عمل اثر على سطح المعدن بكرة من الفولاذ بقطر 10 ملم وبثقل 3000 كغم . وللمعادن اللينة يخفض الثقل الى 500 كغم لتفداي حدوث اثر عميق ، اما للمعادن الصلدة فتستعمل كرة من كربيد التنكستن لتقليل تشوه المؤثر . ويسلط الثقل لفترة زمنية قياسية ، عادة 30 ثانية ن ويقاس قطر الاثر بمجهر ضوئي عند قوة تكبير منخفضة بعد رفع الثقل ، ويؤخذ معدل قرائتين لقطر الاثر عند زوايا قائمة كقيمة لقطر الاثر . ويجب ان يكون السطح الذي عمل عليه الاثر مسطحا وخاليا من الوسخ وطبقة الوكسيد او ايه قشرة اخرى . ويعبر عن رقم صلادة برنيل BHN بشكل ثقل p مقسم على المساحة السطحية لاثر ، كما في العلاقة التالية : BHN =  P  =  P   (ΠD/2)(D-√D 2-d 2) Π Dt  حيث ان P = الثقل المسلط ، ملم D = قطر الكرة ، ملم d = قطر الاثر ، ملم t = عمق الاثر ، ملم يلاحظ من العلاقة بأن وحدات BHN هي كغم لكل ملمتر مربع . لا يعد مفهوما فيزياويا ناجحا لان هذه المعادلة لاتعطي معدل الضغط على سطح الاثر .*صلادة ماير ** Meyer Hardness*اقترح ماير تعريفا اكثر منطقيا للصلادة من الذي اقترحه برنيل والذي يعتمد على المساحة المسقطة Projected Area للاثر بدلا من المساحة السطحية . ومتوسط الضغط بين سطح المؤثر والاثر يساوي الثقل المقسم على المساحة المسقطة P m = P Πr 2 واقترح ماير باخذ متوسط الضغط هذا كمقياس للصلادة . ويشار لها بصلادة ماير .Meyer Hardness = 4P Πd 2وصلادة ماير ، مثل صلادة برنيل ، تمتلك وحدة كغم لكل ملم 2ان صلادة ماير اقل حساسية تجاه الثقل المسلط من صلادة برنيل . فللمواد المشكلة على البارد تبقى صلادة ماير جوهريا ثابتة ومستقلة عن الثقل ، بينما صلادة برنيل تنخفض مع زيادة الثقل . وللمعدن المللدن تزداد صلادة ماير باستمرار مع الثقل بسبب الاصلاد الانفعالي الناتج من الاثر . ولكن صلادة ماير يعد مقياسا اكثر اساسية من صلادة الاثر ، ومع هذا فأنها نادرا ما تستعمل عمليا في قياسات الصلادة. وقد اقترح ماير علاقة تجريبية بين الثقل وحجم الاثر ويطلق على هذه العلاقة قانون ماير*صلادة فكرز*يستعمل فحص فكرز هرما من الماس ذو قاعدة مربعة كمؤثر . والزاوية المحصورة بين السطوح المقابلة للهرم هي 0 136 . وقد اختبرت هذه الزاوية لانها تمثل افضل نسبة لقطر الاثر مقارنة مع الكرة في فحص صلادة برنيل وبسبب شكل المؤثر تدعى هذه الطريقة ايضا فحص صلادة الهرم الماسي . ان رقم صلادة الهرم الماسي (DPH ) , او رقم صلادة فكرز ( VHN او (VPH يعرف بانه الثقل المقسم على مساحة سطح الاثر . وعمليا , تحسب هذه المساحة من القياسات المجهرية للطول القطري Diagonal للاثر , ويمكن حساب DPH من العلاقة التالية DPH = 2Psin (ө\2 )  = 1.854 p L 2 L 2حيث ان p = الثقل المسلط ، كغم L = معدل الطول القطرى ، ملم ө = الزاوية المحصورة بين سطوح الهرم الماسي =136 Oولقد لقي فحص صلادة فكرز استعمالا واسعا في مجال البحث لانه يقدم مقياسا مستمرا للصلادة . لثقل معين ابتداءا من معادن لينة جدا تملك خمسة DPH المواد الصلدة جدا لها 1500 DPH وعند استخدام صلادة دوكويل او فحص صلادة برنيل ، من الضروري تغيير اما الثقل او المؤثر عند النقطة على مقياس الصلادة ولهذا فان القياسات في احدى النهايات للمقياس لا يمكن مقارنتها مع تلك في النهاية الاخرى .*فحص صلادة روكويل ** Rockwell Hardness Test *ان اكثر طرائق فحص الصلادة في الولايات المتحدة هو فحص صلادة روكويل . ويعود سبب استعماله بشكل واسع الى سرعته ، وخلوه من الاخطاء الشخصية ، وقابليته للتفريق بين الاختلافات الصغيرة في الصلادة في الفولاذ المصلد ، والاحجام الصغيرة للاثر ، وبذلك يمكن فحص الاجزاء المعاملة حراريا من دون ضرر . وتستند هذه الطريقة على قياس عمق الاثر تحت تاثير ثقل ثابت كمقياس للصلادة . ويسلط ثقلا اوليا في البداية مقداره 10 كغم لتثبيت العينة . وهذا يقلل من الجهد المصروف لتهيئة السطح ويخفض من غطس المعدن وتجمعه . ثم يسلط الثقل الرئيسي ويقاس عمق الاثر اوتوماتيكيا على مقياس مدرج . ويحتوي المدرج على 100 قسم ، كل قسم يمثل اختراقا بمقدار 0.00008 أنج . والمدرج المعكوس بحيث ان الصلادة العالية والتي تنطبق على اختراق قليل يعطى رقم صلادة كبير . وهذه تنطبق مع ارقام الصلادة الاخرى المذكورة سابقا ، ولكنها لاتشبه معنى صلادة برنيل وفكرز والتي تملك وحدة كيلوغرام لكل ملمتر مربع ، ان ارقام صلادة روكويل عشوائية تماما .ان استخدام توليفة واحدة من الثقل والمؤثر لا تعطي نتائج مرضية للمواد التي لها مدى واسع من الصلادة ويستعمل بشكل عام مخروط من الماس بزاوية 120 o وذو نهاية مدورة ،ويدعى بمؤثر بريل Brale Indenter او كرة من الفولاذ بقطر1/16 او 1/18 انج.ويستعمل ثقل رئيسي مقداره 60 و 150 كغم . وبما ان صلادة روكويل تعتمد على الثقل المؤثر لذا من الضروري تعيين التوليفة المستخدمة .فحوصات الصلادة المجهرية Microhardness Test  تتطلب العديد من المشاكل الميتالورجيه تعيين الصلادة في مساحات صغيرة . فقياس انحدار الصلادة على سطح مكربن ، تعين صلادة مكونات البنية المجهرية ، او فحص صلادة ترس ساعة صغيرة تعد مشاكل نموذجية ، وقد ذكر فحص صلادة الخدش سابقا لهذه الاغراض الا ان فحص صلادة الاثر وجد انه اكثر فائدة ان تطوير مؤثر كنوب Knoop Indenter من قبل المكتب القومي للمواصفات واستعمال فاحص توكون Tukon Tester لتسليط الثقل المسيطر عليه الى حد 25 غرام جعلا فحص الصلادة طريقة المجهرية طريقة مختبرية روتينية .ان مؤثر كنوب عبارة عن قطعة ماس منعمة الى شكل هرمي لانتاج اثر هرمي الشكل ذو اطوال قطرية وقصيرة وبنسبة تقريبية تبلغ 1:7 . ان رقم صلادة كنوب ( KHN ) هو الثقل المسلط مقسم على المساحة المسقطة غير المستعادة unrccovered projected Area لاثرKHN = P = P  A P L 2Cحيث ان P = الثقل المسلط ، كغم A P = مساحة الاثر المسقط غير المستعارة ، ملم 2 L = الطول القطري الكبير ، ملم C = ثابت خاص لكل مؤثر يجهز من قبل المصنع .ان الشكل الخاص المؤثر كنوب يجعل وضع الاثار اقرب من بعضها مقارنة مع اثار فكرز المرعة ممكنا ، وبذلك يقاس الانحدار الشديد للصلادة . الفائدة الاخرى هي ، لطول قطري كبير معين ، يكون عمق ومساحة اثر كنوب حوالي 15% . من العمق والمساحة لاثر فكرز لنفس الطول القطري ، وهذه النقطة مفيدة خصوصا عند قياس صلادة طبقة رقيقة ( مثلا طبقة مطلية كهربائيا ) ، او عند فحص مواد هشة حيث ان الميل الى الانكسار يتناسب مع حجم المادة المجهدة .* مشكلة الدرجة الحرارية العالية للمواد* - Temperature Materials Problem The Highان مقاومة المعادن تنخفض مع زيادة درجة الحرارة . وبما ان حركية الذرات تزداد بسرعة مع درجة الحرارة . فيمكن تقييم العمليات المسيطرة عليها من قبل الانتشار Diffusion Controlled Processes والتي تملك تاثيرا مهما على خواص الدرجات الحرارية العالية الميكانيكية . وتؤدي الدرجات الحرارية المرتفعة الى حركية عالية للانخلاعات عن طريق الية التسلق . وتركيز العددالمتوازن للفراغات يزداد ايظا مع درجة الحرارة . وقد تأتي ايات تشكيل جديدة لتلعب دورا عند الدرجات الحرارية المرتفعة .*منحني الزحف ** The Creep Curve * ان التشكيل التدريجي للمادة عند اجهاد ثابت يدعى بالزحف . ولحصول على منحني الزحف الهندسي للمعدن . يسلط ثقل على عينة شد تبقى عند درجة حرارية ثابتة . وان انفعال ( زيادة الطول) العينة يستخرج كدالة للزمن . بالرغم من ان قياس مقاومة الزحف سهل جدا في مبدئه ، الا انه يتطلب اجهزة مختبرية مهمة ان الزمن اللازم لمثل هذه الفحوصات قد يطول لعدة اشهر . بينما فحوصات اخرى استمرت لاكثر من 10 سنة .ويوضح المنحني A في الشكل التالي المظهر المثالي لمنحني الزحف ويشار الى انحدار هذا المنحنيε d او ε بمعدل  dt بمعدل الزحف Creep Rate بعد الاستطالة الاولية السريعة ، o ε ، ينخفض معدل الزحف فيها قليلا مع الزمن ، واخيرا فان معدل الزحف يزداد بسرعة مع الزمن الى ان يحدث الانكسار وهكذا فمن الطبيعي مناقشة منحني الزحف اعتمادا على مراحلها الثلاثة . ويجب ان يلاحظ بأن الدرجة التي يمكن بها التفريق بين هذه المراحل تعتمد بشدة على الاجهاد المسلط ودرجة الحرارة .عند اجراء فحص الزحف الهندسي ، يبقى الثقل عادة ثابتا خلال الفحص . ولهذه فمع استطالة العينة ونقصان مساحة المقطع ، يزداد الجهاد المحوري . والاجهاد الولى الذي يسلط على العينة يذكر عادة كقيمة للاجهاد . وقد طورت طرق لتعويض التغير في ابعاد العينة بحيث يجري يجري فحص الزحف تحت ظروف كأنما يكون فيه الاجهاد ثابتا وعندما تجري فحوصات الاجهاد الثابت غالبا ما لا يلاحظ حدوث منطقة معدل الزحف المسرع ( المنطقة III في الشكل التالي ويحصل على منحني زحف مشابه لـ B في هذا الشكل ، ولكن الزحف المسرع وجد في فحصوات الاجهاد – الثابت Coastant – Stress Tests عندما تحدث تغيرات ميتالورجية في المعدن وينبغي ان ينظر الى المنحني B بأنه ممثل لمنحني الزحف الاساسي للمعدن .ان بحث اندريد Andrade في الزحف كان له تأثير كبير على التفكير حول هذا الموضوع . فاشار الى ان منحني زحف الاجهاد الثابت يمثل تركيبة من عمليتي زحف منفصلة والتي تحدث بعد الانفعال الفجائي الناتج من تسليط الثقل . فالجزء الاول لمنحني الزحف هو الزحف العابر Transient Creep ذو معدل زحف ينخفض مع الزمن . يضاف الى هذا الزحف اللزج Viscous Creep ذو المعدل الثابت . ان تركيبه عمليات الزحف هذه موضحة في الشكل التالي ووجد اندريد بأن منحني الزحف يمكن التعبير عنه بالعلاقة التجريبية التالية : ε = ε o(1+β 1/3) e (kt)حيث ان ε هو الانفعال في الزمن ثابتان . k , β , t ان الزحف العابر تمثل ب β والمعادلات تتحول الى هذا الشكل عندما k يساوي صفر . ويشرح الثابت k زيادة لوحدة طول والتي تستمر بمعدل ثابت . والمعادلة التي تعطى تلائما افضل من معادلةاندريد , على الرغم من انها فحصت على عدد محدد من المواد التي اقترحها جاروفالوحيث ان ε o = الانفعال الدنى عند التحميل ε t = حد الزحف العابر r = نسبة معدل الزحف العابر الى انفعال الزحف العابر ε s = معدل زحف الحالة المستقرة ان المراحل المختلفة لمنحني الزحف المبينة في الشكل اعلاه تحتاج الى توضيح اكثر وبشكل عام بنظر الى منحني الزحف بأنه متكون من ثلاثة مراحل واحيانا يطلق على الانفعال الانيε o بالمرحلة الاولى للزحف وبذلك وبهذه التسمية يصبح منحني الزحف متكون من اربعة مراحل والانفعال الممثل بـ ε o يحدث عند تسليط الثقل .*مشكلة الانكسار الهش **The Brittle –Fracture Problem*حقيقةً ان الفولاذ اللين المطيلي العادي يمكن ان يصبح هشا تحت شروط معينة . ويؤشر بمنهاج بحث واسع لايجاد الاسباب لهذا الفشل ووصف العلاج لمنعه مستقبلا . فان من المهم ان نفهم ان هذا ليس الاستخدام الوحيد الذي يكون فيه الانكسار الهش مشكلة . وان الفشل الهش في الناقلات حاويات الضغط ، خطوط الانابيب ، الجسور موثقة وتساهم ثلاث عوامل اساسية في الانكسار من النوع الهش – الانشقاقي Brittle –Cleavage Type Of Fracture وهي (1) حالة اجهاد ثلاثي المحور ، (2) درجة حرارية منخفضة ، و(3) معدل انفعال عال او معدل سريع للتحميل . وليس من الضروري ان توجد هذه العوامل الثلاثة كلها في ان واحد لانتاج الانكسار الهش . ان حالة الاجهاد الثلاثي المحور ، مثل التي توجد عند حز . ودرجة حرارة منخفضة هما مسؤليتان لمعظم الفشل في الخدمة من النوع الهش . ولكن بما ان هذه المؤثرات تبرز عند معدل تحميل عال ، استخدمت انواع عديدة من فحوصات الصدمة لتعيين حساسية المواد للانكسار الهش . وانواع الفولاذ التي تملك خواصا متشابهة عندما تفحص بالشد او اللي وبمعدلات انفعال بطيئة يمكن ان تظهر اختلافات كبيرة في نزعتها لانكسار الهش عندما تفحص في اختيار الصدمة المحززة Notched –Impact Test ولكن توجد بعض المساوىء لهذا النوع من الفحص ، ولذلك بذلت جهود كثيرة لتطوير فحوصات اضافية لتعريف النزعة للانكسار الهش ، وقد صرف جهد كبير لربط نتائج اختبارات الانكسار الهش المختلفة .واكبر نجاح تم تحقيقه كان باستخدام مفهوم ميكانيك الانكسار Fracture Mechanics للانكسار الهش . وقد تم التوصل الى امكانية التنبؤ بكمية للمواد العالية المقاومة ، المنخفضة اللدونة . ولكن الفولاذ الانشائي العادي الذي يظهر بعض اللدونة قبل الانكسار الهش فان تحليل ميكانيك الانكسار يحتاج الى تحويرات ولاغراض تحليل الانكسار فأن مادة ذات مقاومة خضوع منخفضة هي تلك ذات  E > o σ o ) σ <100000 بأون / أنج 2 للفولاذ ) بينما المادة300ذات مقاومة خضوع عالية هي تلك المادة ذات E > o σ o ) σ < 200000 باون / انج 2 للفولاذ ) 150وبما ان فشل السفن حدث اساسا في بنى التصاميم الملحومة اعتقد لفترة من الزمن ان طريقة التصنيع هذه غير ملائمة للخدمة حيث يواجه الانكسار الهش . وقد وضع الكثير من البحوث منذ ذلك الوقت ان اللحام ليس اقل شأنا فيما يتعلق بهذا من انواع التصاميم الاخرى ولكنه يحتاج الى سيطرة نوعية صارمة لمنع عيوب اللحام التي قد تعمل كمركزات اجهاد او حزوز، وقد طورت اقطاب جديدة والتي تمكن من عمل لحام بخواص افضل من صفيحة الفولاذ اللين ان تصميم منشأة ملحومة هو اكثر احراجا من تصميم منشاة مبرشمة متكافئة ، وقد صرف جهد كبير في تطوير التصاميم الامينة للمنشأة الملحومة . ومن المهم التخلص من مركزات الاجهاد وتفادي جعل البنية ذات جساءة عالية . وبهذه النهاية . ادخلت في بعض سفن فترة الحرب اجزاء مبرشمة ، معروفة بكابحات الشق Crack Arresters وبذلك اذا حدث فشل هش ، فانه لا يتوسع كاملا خلال البنية .*فحوصات الصدمة للقضيب المحزز **Notched –Bar Impact Tests *تستعمل انواع من فحوصات الصدمة للقضيب المحزز لتعيين ميل المادة في ان تتصرف بسلوك هشي . وهذا النوع من الفحص سيتنبأ بالاختلافات بين المواد التي لا يمكن ملاحظتها في فحص الشد . والنتائج المحصلة من فحوصات القضيب المحزز لايمكن التعبير عنها بدلالة متطلبات التصميم ، لايمكن قياس مكونات شروط الاجهاد الثلاثي المحور عند الحز علاوة على هذا لايوجد اتفاق عام حول تفسير او اهمية النتائج المحصلة بهذا النوع من الفحص . ان عدد كبير من عينات فحص القضيب المحزز بتصاميم مختلفة استخدمها الباحثون في الانكسار الهش للمعادن . وقد تمت معايرة صنفين من العينات لفحص الصدمة المحززة وتستعمل عينات قضيب شاربي Charpy Bar كثيرا في الولايات المتحدة ، بينما عينات ايزود Izod Specimen تفضل في بريطانيا . ان لعينات شاربي مقطعا مربعا (10*10ملم) وتحتوي على حرف V بزاوية 45 o ، وبعمق 2 ملم ونصف قطر نهائية 0.25 ملم.وتسند العينات مثل عارضة في موضع افقي وتحمل خلف بصدمة لبندول متدلي ثقيل ( سرعة الصدمة هي حوالي 16 قدم / ثا ) وتجبر العينة على الحني وتنكسر بمعدل انفعالي عالي يبلغ حوالي 10 3 / ثا . وعينة ايزود والتي نادرا ما تستعمل اليوم ن تملك مقطعا اما دائريا او مربعا وتحتوي على حز –v- بالقرب من النهاية المثبت . والفرق في التحميل بين فحوصات شاربي وايزود كما في الشكل التالي والتقيد اللدن عند الحز ينتج حالة اجهاد ثلاثي المحور مشابه لتلك الموضحة في الشكل اعلاه وتركيز الاجهاد اللدن الاقصى يعطى بالعلاقة Kσ = 1+ π - W 2حيث ان W هي الزاوية الجانبية للحز، والقيم النسبية للاجهادات الرئيسية الثلاثة تعتمد بشدة على ابعاد القضيب وتفاصيل الحز . والعينة القياسية تكون بسمك كاف لتأمين درجة عالية من تحميل الانفعالي المستوي Plane –Strain Loading ومحورية ثلاثية خلال معظم مقطع الحز . وهكذا فأن عينة شاربي بشكل حرف –v- تقدم فحصا قاسيا للانكسار الهش . ولهذا فالعينات غير قاسية تنبغي ان تستعمل بعناية كبيرة .والقياس الاساسي من فحص الصدمة هو الطاقة الممتصة في كسر العينة . فبعد كسر قضيب الفحص يرتد البندول الى ارتفاع والذي ينخفض مع زيادة الطاقة الممتصة في الانكسار . ويعبر عادة عن الطاقة الممتصة في الانكسار بقدم – بأون ، والتي تقرأ من المدرج المعبر على فاحص الصدمة .*فحص اللي **The Torsion Test*ان فحص اللي لم يقابل بقبول واسع والاستعمال الذي اعطى لفحص الشد . ولكنه مفيد في العديد من لالاستخدامات الهندسية وكذلك في الدراسات النظرية للانسياب اللدن . وتجري فحوصات اللي على المواد لتعين بعض الخواص مثل معامل المرونة بالقص ، مقاومة الخضوع اللي ومعامل التمزيق Modulus of Rupture ويمكناجراء فحوصات اللي على الاجزاء وحجمها الطبيعي ، مثل الاعمدة Shafls ، المحاور Axlex والمثقب المفتول Twist Drill التي تتعرض الى تحميل ليي في اثناء استخدامها ويستعمل غالبا لفحص المواد الهشة ، مثل ، فولاذ العدد Tool Steels ، وفحص الفتل Twist Test عند درجات حرارية عالية لتقييم قابلية طرق Forgeability المواد . ان فحص اللي لم يتم تثبيته كفحص قياسي بعد كما هو الحال في فحص الشد ، ونادرا ما يطلب في مواصفات المواد.زجهاز فحص اللي يتكون من رأس للفتل ، وفك لمسك العينة وتسليط عزم الفتل على العينة ورأس للوزن الذي يمسك النهاية الاخرى للعينة ويقيس عزم الفتل Twisting Moment or Torque ، ويقاس تشكيل العينة بجهاز قياس الفتل يدعى تروبتومتر Troptometer . ويجري قياس زاوية تحرك نقطة قرب نهاية مقطع الفحص من العينة نسبة الى نقطة على نفس وحدة الطول في الطرف المقابل . وعينة اللي بشكل عام تملك مقطعا دائريا ، لان هذا يمثل ابسط الاشكال الهندسية لحساب الاجهاد . وبما ان في المدى المرن يتغير على السطح ، فغالبا ما يرغب في فحص عينات انبوبية خفيفة الجدران . وهذا يؤدي الى تكون اجهاد قصي منتظم حول مقطع العينة .*الخواص الميكانيكية في الللي **Mechanical Properties in Torsion* تأمل عمودا اسطوانيا معرضا الى عزم لي في احد اطرافه كما في الشكل التالي ان عزم الفتل يقاوم من قبل الاجهادات القصية المتكونة في مقطع العمود . ويكون اجهاد القص صفرا في مركز العمود ويزداد خطيا مع نصف القطر وبمساواة عزم الفتل مع عزم المقاومة الداخلية .M T = ∫ r=a τ rdA =  τ ∫ a r 2 dA r=o r o ولكن ∫ a r 2 dA يمثل العزم القطبي للقصور الذاتي polar Moment of Inertia للمساحة نسبة الى محور العمود . وهكذاM T = τ J  r  τ = M T r J حيث τ = اجهاد القص M T  = عزم الليr = المسافة الشعاعية مقاسة من مركز العمودJ = العزم القطبي للقصور الذاتيوبما ان اجهاد القص يكون اقصى ما يمكن على سطح العمود ، فلعينه اسطوانية صلبةJ = π D 2 32واجهاد القص القصوىΤ max = M T D/2 =  16 M T Π D 4/32 Π D 3 * فحص اللي ازاء فحص الشد **Torsion Test Vs . Tension Test*يمكن عمل حالة جيدة للموقع الذي توصل له سافير Sauveur في ان فحص اللي يقدم قياسا اكثر اهمية للدونة المعدن مقارنة مع فحص الشد . واحد الاسباب هو ان فحص اللي يعطي مباشرة منحني اجهاد القص – انفعال القص . وهذا النوع من المنحني يملك اهمية اساسية لتعين السلوك اللدن مقارنة مع منحني الاجهاد – الانفعال في فحص الشد . فيمكن الحصول على قيم انفعال كبيرة في فحص اللي من دون تعقيدات مثل التحضر في الشد والتفلطح بسبب الاحتكاك في الضغط . على هذا ، في اللي يمكن اجراء الفحوصات بسهولة عند معدلات انفعال ثابتة او عالية . ومن جانب اخر ، يحتاج فحص اللي الى جهد كبير وذلك لتحويل معلومات العزم – زاوية الفعل Torque –angle – of – Twist data الى منحنيات اجهاد القص – الانفعال كما ان عدم استعمال عينات اسطوانية يؤدي الى حدوث انحدار شديد في الاجهاد خلال للعينة . وهذه تصعب عملية مقاومة الخضوع بدقة . وهذه مقارنة بين فحص الشد وفحص اللي بالاستناد على حالة الاجهاد والانفعال المتكون في كل فحص 
*فحص الشد*​*فحص اللي*​σ 1= σ max ; σ 2 = σ 30
τ max =  σ 1 = σ max
2 2
ε max=ε 1 ; ε 2=ε 3= - ε 1
 2
γ max =3 ε 1
 2





σ = σ 1
ε = σ 1
σ 1 = - σ 3 ; σ 2 = 0
τ max = 2 σ 1 = σ max
 2 2 
 ε max=ε 1=- ε 3 ; = ε 2 =0

γ max = ε 1- ε 3 = 2 ε



 σ = √2 [ (σ 1 – σ 2) 2 + (σ 2 – σ 3) 2 + (σ 3 - σ 1) 2 ] 1/2
  3
 ε =√2 [ε 1 – ε 2) 2 + (ε 2 – ε 3) 2 + (ε 3 - ε 1) 2] 1/2
 3



 



σ = √3 σ 1
ε = 2  ε 1 = γ
 √3 √3

​​وتوضح هذه المقارنة ان τ max في اللي يكون ضعيف القيمة في الشد بمقدار معين ل σ max وبما ان في الوهلة الاولى يمكن النظر الى ان تشكيل اللدن يحدث عند الوصول الى القيمة ل τ max وان الانكسار الهش يحدث عند الوصول الى القيمة الحرجة ل σ max وان الفرصة للسلوك اللدن اكبر في اللي مما هو في الشد .كلال المعادن fatigue of metalsلقد ادرك منذ 1850م أن المعدن المعرض الى اجهاد متغير او معاد سوف يفشل عند اجهاد اقل بكثير من المطلوب لحدوث الانكسار عند تسليط ثقل عادي . فالفشل الذي يحدث في ضروف التحميل الدانيميكي يدعى فشل الكلال , يلاحض فقط بعد فترة زمنية من الخدمة . ولا يوجد تغير واضح في بنية المعدن الفاشل بالكلال الذي بأمكانه ان يساعدنا في فهم اسباب فشل الكلال ويتزايد الكلال مع تطور التكنلوجيا لعدد كبير من الاجهزة كالمركبات والطائرات والضاغطات والمضخات والتوربينات وغير ذلك من الاجهزة التي تتعرض الى تحميل معاد واهتزازات . واليوم يقال في كثير من الاحيان ان الكلال يكون 90% على الاقل من انواع الفشل الذي سببه ميكانيكي .ان فشل الكلال خاصة خطر لانه يحدث من دون سابق انذار . ويؤدي الكلال الى انكسار ظاهرة هش من دون تشكيل لدن عند الانكسار . وبمقياس مرئي بالعين المجردة , فأن سطح الانكسار يكون عاموديا على اتجاه اجهاد الشد الرئيسي . ويمكن تمييز فشل الكلال عادة من مظهر سطح الانكسار , الذي يبين منطقة ملساء بسبب فعل الاحتكاك مع توسع الشق خلال المقطع , ومنطقة خشنة حيث فشل الجزء بطريقة لدنة عندما اصبح مساحة المقطع صغيرة بحيث لاتستطيع تحمل الثقل . وفي كثير من الاحيان يلاحظ تقدم الانكسار ترافقه سلسلة من الحلقات او علامات الساحل ( Beach marks ) الى داخل المقطع من نقطة بداية الفشل .وهناك ثلاثة عوامل اساسية تكون ضرورية لسبب فشل الكلال . وهي1) اجهاد شدي قصوي ذو قيمة كافية .2) تغير كاف او تذبذب الاجهاد المسلط .3) عدد دورات كاف للاجهاد المسلط علاوة على هذا ,توجد متغيرات اخرى علاوة على ذلك مثل مركز الاجهاد , التاكل الكيمياوي , درجة الحرارة , التحميل الاكثر من المفروض , البنية الميثالورجية , الاجهادات المتبقة والاجهادات المركبة , التي تحاول تغيير شروط الكلال . وبما اننا لم نتوصل لحد الان الى فهم اساسي لاسباب الكلال في المعادن , يصبح من الضروري مناقشة كل عامل من زواية الظر التجريبية بالدرجة الاولى . وبسبب المعلومات الهائلة يكون بالامكان فقط شرح أهم نقاط العلاقات بين هذه العوامل والكلال .*دورات الاجهاد*في البداية يكون مفيدا تعريف انواع الاجهادجات المتغيرى التي تسبب الكلال ويخدم الشكل 2-12 لتوضيح دورات اجهاد الكلال الموذجية . فالشكل a12-2 يوضح دورة معكوسة كاملة completely reversed cycle لاجهاد بشكل جيب stress of sinusoidal form . وهذه هي حالة مثالية تنتج بوسطة ماكنة كلال ذات العامود الدوار حيث يستخدم عمود يعمل بسرعة ثابتة من دون تحميل اضافي . ولهذا النوع من الدور الاجهاد


----------



## الطموح97 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يباركلك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*Brinell Hardness Test*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*Rockwell Hardness Test*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*Vickers Hardness Test*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

[h=1]صلادة[/h]





اختبار ڤيكرز للصلادة.​
*الصلادة* قدرة المادة على خدش مواد أخرى، أو مقاومتها للخدش. وتقاس صلابة المادة بمقارنته بصلابة عـشرة مـعـادن معـروفـة جـدا مرتبة في جدول من 1 إلى 10. وكل معدن في الجدول يخدش المعدن الأقل منه في الترتيب، ويمكن أن يخدش بالمعادن الأعلى منه في الترتيب العددي.
الصلادة لفظ يعبر عن مقدار المقاومة التي يبديها المعدن تجاه الخدش والتآكل. ويمكن تعيين درجة الصلادة بملاحظة السهولة أو الصعوبة التي ينخدش بها المعدن بواسطة دبوس أو نصل سكن حاد. وتتراوح درجة الصلادة في المعادن بين تلك الدرجة المنخفضة في معدت التلك Tale الذي يمكن خدشه بواسطة الظفر وتلك الدرجة العلاية في معدن الألماس Diamond الذي يعتبر أصلد مادة معروفة سواء أكانت طبيعية أم صناعية. وتعتبر الصلادة من الخواص الفيزيائية الهامة للمعدن ، لأنه يمكن تعيينها بسرعة وبذلك تساعد في التعرف على المعدن. ويمكن تعيين صلادة المعدن تعيينا نسبيا ، وذلك بمقارنتها بصلادة المعادن المرتبة تبعا لزيادة درجة صلادتها في مقياس الصلادة المعروف باسم مقياس موس للصلادة، الذي يحتوي على عشرة معادن تبتدئ بأقل المعادن صلادة وهو التلك وتنتهي بأكثر المعادن صلادة وهو الألماس ، وبين الإثنين يوجد ثمانية معادن لها أرقام تمثل درجة الصلادة النسبية من 2 إلى 9.
ومقياس موس للصلادة القياسي التصاعدي هو كما يلي:


التلك
الجبس
الكلسيت
الفلوريت
الأباتيت
الفلسبار (سليكات الألومنيوم)
المرو
التوباز
الياقوت
الماس.





مخطط منحتى الجهد-الانفعال، يبين العلاقة بين الجهد (القوة المبذولة على كل وحدة مساحة) والانفعال أو الانبعاج لفلز مطيلي.​
ولاختبار المواد الأخرى، عليك بمقارنتها بالمعادن الموجودة على مقياس الصلابة. ويمكن أن تحصل على صورة تقريبية لصلابة المعادن باستخدام ظفر إصبعك، أو عملة نحاسية، أو نصل سكين أو قطعة من الزجاج. وصلابة هذه المعادن كما يلي: 1-ظفر الإصبع 2، العملة النحاسية 2,5 إلى 3، ونصل السكين والزجاج 5,5.
وعند اختبار المواد بدقة، كما في مصانع الأدوات والتروس، يستخدم خبراء المحركات جهازا يسمى المصلاب. ويسجل الجهاز القوة المطلوبة لخدش المادة بواسطة قطعة من الماس أو البورازون المتساويين في درجة الصلابة، وهما أصلب المواد المعروفة.
فإذا أردنا معرفة صلادة أي معدن اختبرناه بالظفر أو بنصل المبراة لمعرفة موضعه بين المعادن الأخرى ، ثم نجرب على سطحه المعادن المقاربة له ، حتى نحدد موضعه بين المعدن الذي يخدشه والمعدن الذي ينخدش به. مثلا نجد أن معدن البيريت يخدش معدن الأرثوكليز (6) ، ولكنه لا يخدش المعدن الذي يلي الأرثوكليز _ينخدش نفسه بذلك المعدن – الكوارتز). أي أن صلادة ابيريت وسط بين صلادة الأرثوكليز (6) وصلادة الكوارتز (7) أي 6.5. فإذا أوجد معدنان لهما نفس الدرجة من الصلادة فإنهما يخدشان بعضهما بالتساوي.وعند تجربة قياس درجة الصلادة يجب التحييز بين الإنخداش الحقيقي وبين المخدش أي لون المسحوق الناتج من الإحتكاك ، مثل علامة الطباشير مثلا على لاسبورة (فلا نقول أن الطباشير أصلد من السبورة) ، فالإنخداش صفة ثابتة لا يمكن مسحها من على سطح المعدن ، ولكن المخدش يمكن مسحه بسهولة . كذلك يجب أن يكون طول الخدش أقصر ما يمكن ، بحيث لا يزيد عن ربع السنتيمتر حتى لا يشوه عينة المعدن.
ويجب ملاحظة أن الأرقام المعطاة للمعادن في مقياس موهس للصلادة تمثل الصلادة النسبية ، إذ ليس حقيقيا أن صلادة الألماس عشرة أمثال صلادة التلك فإنها أكثر من ذلك بكثير ، كذلك ليس حقيقا أن الفرق بين صلادة معدن والذي يليه في مقياس الصلادة المذكور متساو ومنتظم في كل المقياس ، إذ أن من المعروف أن الفرق بين 9 (الكوراندوم) و 10 (الألماس) في مقياس الصلادة يفوق بكثير الفرق بين 1 (التلك) و 9 (الكوراندوم.
ويسهل تعيين الصلادة على وجه التقريب ، بإستعمال :الظفر ، قطعة نقود نحاسية ، نصل سكين (مكواة) ، قطعة زجاج نافذة ، لوح مخدش ، أو مبرد صلب ، التي لها درجات الصلادة التالية.
الظفر ، حتى 2.5
زجاج النافذة ، حتى 5.5
عملة نحاسية ، حتى 3
لوح المخدش ، حتى 6.5
نصل سكين ، حتى 5.5
مبرد صلب ، 6-7
ولما كانت معظم المعادن ذات صلادة أقل من 7 ، فإن هذا المقياس البسيط يجعل من السهل تعيين الصلادة ، على وجه التقريب ، للمعدن سواء أكان ذلك في المختبر أم في الحقل.
وعند إختيار الأحجار الكريمة يستعمل بائعو المجوهرات المبرد الصلب أولا ، فإذا عض المبرد (أي عمل خدشا صغيرا) في المادة المختبرة فإن صلادتها تكون أقل من 04 ، حيث أن كثيرا من الأحجار الكريمة المقلدة – خصوصا المصنوعة من الزجاج – لها صلادة أقل من 07 ، بينما غالبية الأحجار الكريمة الحيقيقية لها صلادة أعلى من ذلك ، فإن هذا الإختبار البسيط بواسطة مبرد الصلب يساعد في التفرقة بين النوعين (المقلد والحقيقي).



[h=2]فهرست[/h] [إخفاء]​

1 المصادر
2 انظر أيضا
2.1 آليات تقوية أخرى
2.2 المواد الصلبة

3 مراجع
3.1 ملاحظات
3.2 بيبليوگرافيا

4 وصلات خارجية

[h=2]المصادر[/h]الموسوعة المعرفية الشاملة
[h=2]انظر أيضا[/h]

Hardness of ceramics
[h=3]آليات تقوية أخرى[/h]

Grain boundary strengthening
Precipitation hardening
Solid solution strengthening
Work Hardening
[h=3]المواد الصلبة[/h]

سيراميك
Composites
فلزات
أشباه الموصلات
Superhard materials
[h=2]مراجع[/h][h=3]ملاحظات[/h]
[h=3]بيبليوگرافيا[/h]

Dieter, George E. (1989). _Mechanical Metallurgy_, SI Metric Adaptation, Maidenhead, UK: McGraw-Hill Education. ISBN ISBN 0-07-100406-8. 
Malzbender, J (2003). "Comment on hardness definitions". _Journal of the European Ceramics Society_ *23*: 1355. 
[h=2]وصلات خارجية[/h]

An introduction to materials hardness


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

[h=1]Hardness Conversion Table[/h]







This page contains Hardness conversion table.Material hardness conversion table for Brinell, Rockwell, Vickers hardness numbers.




























​


​





 


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

[h=1]Hardness Tables[/h][h=3]Mohs Hardness Scale[/h]
Hardnes NumberOriginal ScaleModified Scale1TalcTalc2GypsumGypsum3CalciteCalcite4FluoriteFluorite5ApatiteApatite6OrthoclaseOrthoclase7QuartzVitreous Silica8TopazQuartz or Stellite9CorundumTopaz10DiamondGarnet11...............Fused Zirconia12...............Fused Alumina13...............Silicon Carbide14...............Boron Carbide15...............Diamond
[h=3]Hardness of Materials[/h]
*Substance**Number**Substance*NumberAgate6-7Indium1.2Alabaster1.7Iridium6-6.5Alum2-2.5Iridosmium7Aluminum2-2.9Iron4-5Alundum9+Kaolinite2.0-2.5Amber2-2.5Lead1.5Andalusite7.5Lithium0.6Anthracite2.2Loess (0°)0.3Antimony3.0-3.3Magnesium2.0Apatite5Magnetite6Aragonite3.5Manganese5.0Arsenic3.5Marble3-4Asbestos5Meerschaum2-3Asphalt1-2Mica2.8Augite6Opal4-6Barite3.3Orthoclase6Bell-metal4Osmium7.0Beryl7.8Palladium4.8Bismuth2.5Phosphorus0.5Boric Acid3Phosphorbronze4Boron9.5Platinum4.3Brass3-4Plat-iridium6.5Cadmium2.0Potassium0.5Calamine5Pumice6Calcite3Pyrite6.3Calcium1.5Quartz7Carbon10.0Rock Salt (halite)2Carborundum9-10Ross' Metal2.5-3.0Cesium0.2Rubidium0.3Chromium9.0Ruthenium6.5Copper2.5-3Selenium2.0Corundum9Serpentine3-4Diamond10Silicon7.0Diatomaceous Earth1-1.5Silver2.5-4Dolomite3.5-4Silver Chloride1.3Emery7-9Sodium0.4Feldspar6Steel5-8.5Flint7Stibnite2Fluorite4Strontium1.8Galena2.5Sulfur1.5-2.5Gallium1.5Talc1Garnet6.5-7Tellurium2.3Glass4.5-6.5Tin1.5-1.8Gold2.5-3Topaz8Graphite0.5-1Tourmaline7.3Gypsum1.6-2Wax (0°)0.2Hematite6Wood's Metal3Hornblende5.5Zinc2.5
[h=3]Comparison of Hardness Values of Various Materials 
on Mohs and Knoop Scales[/h]
MaterialFormulaMohs ValueKnoop ValueTalc3MgO-4SiO[SUB]2[/SUB]-H[SUB]2[/SUB]O1...GypsumCaSO[SUB]4[/SUB]-2H[SUB]2[/SUB]O232CadmiumCd...37SilverAg...60ZincZn...119CalciteCaCO[SUB]3[/SUB]3135FluoriteCaF[SUB]2[/SUB]4163CopperCu...163MagnesiaMgO...370ApatiteCaF[SUB]2[/SUB]-3Ca[SUB]3[/SUB](PO[SUB]4[/SUB])[SUB]2[/SUB]5430NickelNi...557Glass (soda lime)....................................530Feldspar (orthoclase)K[SUB]2[/SUB]O-Al[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB]-6SiO[SUB]2[/SUB]6560QuartzSiO[SUB]2[/SUB]7820ChromiumCr...935ZirconiaZrO[SUB]2[/SUB]...1160BerylliaBeO...1250Topaz(AIF)[SUB]2[/SUB]SiO[SUB]4[/SUB]81340GarnetAl[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB]-3FeO-3SiO[SUB]2[/SUB]...1360Tungsten Carbide AlloyWC, Co...1400-1800Zirconium BorideZrB[SUB]2[/SUB]...1550Titanium NitrideTiN91800Tungsten CarbideWC...1880Tantalum CarbideTaC...2000Zirconium CarbideZrC...2100AluminaAl[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB]...2100Beryllium CarbideBe[SUB]2[/SUB]C...2410Titanium CarbideTiC...2470Silicon CarbideSiC...2480Aluminum BorideAlB...2500Boron CarbideB[SUB]4[/SUB]C...2750DiamondC107000

[h=3][/h]


----------

